# Mangroves off DWA?



## matt83 (May 25, 2009)

Been out of the hobby for a while but have heard that mangroves are no longer on DWA list. Is this true? Cheers.


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

not sure of the facts but have also heard this


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

They are not on dwa list


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

yep off dwa!!


----------



## matt83 (May 25, 2009)

Anybody breeding these in the UK?


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I think there must be there is quite a few CB around. An i was thinking about getting a pair off wc and breeding them. And if I was thinking about it someone else is sure to be doing it.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

They were removed in the review in October 2007. As far as I am aware, only a very small number of people are breeding them in the UK currently, however there are numerous breeders in Holland and Germany.


----------



## Bobbich (May 4, 2009)

Chaz from snakes n adders has one or 2 of these really nice snakes!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Bobbich said:


> Chaz from snakes n adders has one or 2 of these really nice snakes!


Are these the 2 that had nose rub, were actually WC even though advertised as CB and were being kept together even though they are well known for being cannibalistic???

If your still after some in a few months time then pm me around august, should have around 40 babies for sale

cheers


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Tpets in leeds have a couple of tiny babies, i think theyre cb. Bit of a way for you to go though


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Are these the 2 that had nose rub, were actually WC even though advertised as CB and were being kept together even though they are well known for being cannibalistic???
> 
> If your still after some in a few months time then pm me around august, should have around 40 babies for sale
> 
> cheers


 
what are you on about???? - there is one mangrove for sale, true captive bred defrost feeding baby with no signs of nose rub. Spreading crap is not very forthcoming.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

viper and vine in manchester were selling cb mangroves a few weeks back, not sure if they still have any tho


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

charlesthompson said:


> what are you on about???? - there is one mangrove for sale, true captive bred defrost feeding baby with no signs of nose rub. Spreading crap is not very forthcoming.





wildlifewarrior said:


> Are these the 2


I said are these the ones...as the was a thread not long ago about a sheffield reptile shop selling mangroves in poor conditions, it was true as there was photos to prove it so its not excalty spreading crap...my bad if it was not your shop....but i didnt ever say it was. : victory: 

cheers


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Elite reptiles in Rugby had a mangrove in, not sure if they still have it, didnt ask last time I was there, give em a call if your looking for one, matt will let you know more detail, number is on the website

www.elitereptiles.co.uk


----------



## Bobbich (May 4, 2009)

My friend handled it in the shop and it was very pretty.
I thought you had 2 but they were in seperate rubs but oh well.
Was a few weeks back.
Looked fine to me and was a pretty little snake


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

I'l be breeding mangroves next year  if that helps


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

anyone had any success with breeding them yet? I mean personally out of trhe people with breeding plans for them


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

i had 32 babies last year if that counts

got 2 more females that are mature this year so hoping to have more


----------



## Lottie Lou (Feb 2, 2008)

They are such gorgeous looking snakes but i wouldnt want to touch one. They seem to have a nasty temper. Tpets in Leeds have babies


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe they have been off DWA for quite some time now as there is a rep shop up north selling them.

I have been told they are potentially lethal too, is this true ?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Any venom is potentially lethal, 



messengermatt said:


> I believe they have been off DWA for quite some time now as there is a rep shop up north selling them.
> 
> I have been told they are potentially lethal too, is this true ?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> I believe they have been off DWA for quite some time now as there is a rep shop up north selling them.
> 
> I have been told they are potentially lethal too, is this true ?


The reason that they were originally on the DWA is that there were deaths attributed to them, apparently erroneously - they seem to have been confused with black-and-yellow kraits, which look superficially similar. I don't think there have been any authenticated reports of a fatal envenomation by this species.

Personally I would doubt that under _normal_ circumstances a bite could prove fatal to an adult human being. Having said that, it of course _always_ pays to be cautious with any venomous snake, no matter how toxic they are reputed to be - there were some very nasty photos on here a while back of a bite from one of these. The experience would not be pleasant, fatal or not.

Francis


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

just out of interest how many people have mangrove snakes killed?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Jade01 said:


> just out of interest how many people have mangrove snakes killed?


A website off google stated none, but I have read on here different


----------

